# Skyscrapers of Panama City



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Skyscrapers of Panamá*






Though Panama is regionally acknowledged for its skyline, most of the skyscrapers who shape that siluet were built during the last two decades. With modern and post-modern styles, some of them even are part of the futuristic architecture, like the strange case of the F&F Tower, called “El Tornillo” (or The Screw) by the people of the city. Without getting to the extravagance of Dubai or the capitals of the Middle East, the skyscrapers of Panama usually have sober shapes, simple lines and light blue courtain walls in their designs, mostly standing out thanks to the high height. Some cases like the Global Bank Tower experiment with different colours (in this case, the golden colour). Other examples, like the Tower Financial Center or the Oceania Business Plaza, two huge complexs of beautiful dark-glass skins. However, the tallest tower of Panama (and the second one of Latin America) is the Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower, nowadays famous for obvious reasons, who became an important place for the tourists who visit the city.
























*Trump Tower & Hotel:*

























*Star Bay Tower:*



































*F&F Tower (El Tornillo):*



































*Global Bank Tower:*








































*Allure at the Park:*















*Q Tower:*















*Mirage Panamá:*















*Torres Miramar:*














*Oceania Business Plaza:*

































































*Towerbank Financial Center:*

























*Soho Mall & Plaza:*

























*Megápolis:*













































Y una final del skyline al atardecer:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Panama City's skyline looks a lot like Miami's, in my opinion.

*Panama City:*
Panama city by Victor, on Flickr

*Miami:*
Brickell by 
JMartinC, on Flickr


----------

